# Most ATO online systems not available over Easter



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Most Australian Taxation Office online systems will not be available from 10.00 pm eastern standard time on Thursday 13 April to 6.00 am eastern standard time on Tuesday 18 April.

This is for maintenance work to prepare for Tax Time in July.

See https://www.ato.gov.au/General/Online-services/System-Maintenance/

See also https://www.google.com.au/amp/s/amp...akeorbreak-tax-time-2017-20170412-gvj826.html.


----------

